# For Sale: WS Tarpon 120



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm selling my orange Tarpon 120. It is last year's model bought at REI. Its in great shape, no leaks, only normal scratches on the bottom. 

It comes with the following:

1. Eagle Cuda 168 Fish Finder
2. Ram Mount for the fish finder
3. Battery for fish finder
4. Ram Tube Rod Holder 
5. Milk crate with three pvc rod holder

Kayak is great for someone starting out, its a great all around yak for freshwater and the bay... asking 600 dollars.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Where are you located?


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Are we "Upgrading'?


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

That's a bargain if i didn't already have a T120 i would snap at that up! In my opinion, The T120 is the best all-round kayak to handle anything from the river to the bay.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm in Northern VA...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Clyde, he doesn't live that far from me. I can check it out for you, but I know nothing about Kayaks.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

ruthless said:


> Are we "Upgrading'?


haa haa... yes "we" are keeping an eye out for a boat with a rudder... do "we" know of any?  

Crawfish, do you mean Clyde as in Hat80? Let me know his dimensions (weight and height), I'm not sure how well 120 would be for him, I know he is pretty tall....


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

SeaSalt said:


> Crawfish, do you mean Clyde as in Hat80? Let me know his dimensions (weight and height), I'm not sure how well 120 would be for him, I know he is pretty tall....


Nah, This is Clyde Roberts, the custom rod builder. And I think he's about 6ft 210.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I think it should be able to handle his weight but he might be to the max in the leg room...

tell him to read these reviews, some had same dimensions as him on T120...


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

I've been leaning towards the 140 but this is such a good deal I just may bite. I'm 5'11" 205, so Teo was pretty close. I know I'll get a little wet in a 120 but so what. I need to talk to the wife about it first. If somebody else wants it go ahead, don't let me stop you.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Clyde, I read somewhere 140 does not handle more weight than 120... not trying to sell the boat but do a search on Kayak Fishing Stuff... just want you to make inform decision...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

clyde they're nice boats man, myself doin the 140wrudder, but 120s are awful nice too, TEO YOU SHOULD BUY IT FOR COBIA SEASON


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

crawdaddy, let me know if you are interested. Its a great way to get started, its the dark side, force is strong...  and besides, you live like 10 minutes from me... 

and also, you can try it out and if you don't like it, you can always sell it. Maybe you can get more than 600 when you resell it. There is a big used yak market...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

teo, we can fish for stocked trout in the creeks with kayaks, wont that be fun??? we can throw minnows and powerbait at the fly fisherman!!!

but seriously dood. try it out and buy one, i'll bring up a paddle and pfd for you this weekend, but you might need an extra pfd for the other side of your belly brother!!!!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

you guys fish for trout up here? I fished accotink and lake fairfax last year... it was decent, it can get crowded on the days when they would stock...


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

We have a guiy who is 230, that fishes a 120 and loves it. The 120 is actually a drier ride than the 140. Weight capacities are the same.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

ruthless said:


> We have a guiy who is 230, that fishes a 120 and loves it. The 120 is actually a drier ride than the 140. Weight capacities are the same.


thanks Cory for confirming that...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

No thanks. I have a low center of gravity. If my arse happens to fall in the water, it woundn't find its way back on the yak. Besides, I don't spend thousands of dollars on surf stuffs and getting a yak. If I need to catch bigger fish, there's always offshore trips. Good luck selling it. My life is too valuable to risk on stupidity.


----------



## jsuber (Feb 10, 2006)

Cory,
If your talking about me I weigh 275 and I'm 6'3" and I drive a 120. by the way, the cokpit is the same in all of the Tarpons as far as length.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> No thanks. I have a low center of gravity. If my arse happens to fall in the water, it woundn't find its way back on the yak. Besides, I don't spend thousands of dollars on surf stuffs and getting a yak. If I need to catch bigger fish, there's always offshore trips. Good luck selling it. My life is too valuable to risk on stupidity.



damn buddy what was in your bowel of pho this mornin? im sure you wont mind me yakkin your baits this summer right? 


this thing should sell pretty quick i'da thought, do you have a post on SOL or TF?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

no... should I? what is SOL?


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Jeff, you wear it well.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Still available!!


----------

